# Help me pick a dress!



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2010)

Soo many nice dresses, I hate the fact that I can't try them on so I don't exactly know what they look like 

Anyway, my measurements:

UK size 8 (think that is US 6)

Height: 5 ft 8 inches

Weight: 112 lbs.

Might help you visualize what the dress would look like on me lol! Some of you are probably good with fashion.

Oh and it is a Sex and the City themed 21st birthday party I need it for

1.






2.





The front looks like this but I want it in that dark coral colour






3.





That is all for now, I have like 100 dresses to look at


----------



## missyscove (Jun 16, 2010)

I like #2

Also, I think you might be a bit off on your US sizing. I'm 5'7", 130# and a Junior's 7 or Women's 4 or 6 (depending on the brand) so I would expect you to be smaller based on your height and weight.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 16, 2010)

I like number one, but it also depends on your bust size!

I am 5'8, 155, Size 9/11 US, A size D cup, and a really small waist but really large hips. So dresses have to have a small wait and flare out for me..

You must be really small though! I can't imagine being that skinny at 5'8!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2010)

I am a really small bust size too, runs in the family  lol. Most of the dresses are boob tube style so that kind of sucks. Number 2 & 3 are my fav but I'm going to have another look online and see if I can see more. I'm looking at dresses from asos.com and they have so many! I guess I am thin but not really thin as in ew thin if that makes sense lol!

I tried on this dress the other day, I loved it but my size and it is the smallest size, they had every size except the smallest. I tried the next size up and it was so baggy looking  I was sad I loved it.

I'm going to go look at more dresses and I will post any other nice ones I can find, it is really hard to make a decision.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2010)

A few more

Really like this one


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok out of all the dresses I looked at these are my final choices, those 5 dresses


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like the last dress with the black bodice and white skirt. My 2nd favorite is the coral one. What is the occasion?


----------



## Michaela (Jun 16, 2010)

I love number 3, I would say go for it. 
Is it on ASOS? I will have to look! Though I really don't need to be looking at dresses as I am broke! I don't really like buying dresses online though since the fit can be so off, I never know what size to get.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2010)

21st Birthday Party, Sex and the City themed so I need a nice dress since everyone will be very dressed up 

I really like the last one too and pretty much decided to get that one but I just checked and it is sold out in my size, as usual :rollseyes


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2010)

Michaela wrote:


> I love number 3, I would say go for it.
> Is it on ASOS? I will have to look! Though I really don't need to be looking at dresses as I am broke! I don't really like buying dresses online though since the fit can be so off, I never know what size to get.



Yup it is 
Ya I know I have no money either so I have to put the hand out to the parents


----------



## Michaela (Jun 16, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote:*


> Yup it is
> Ya I know I have no money either so I have to put the hand out to the parents


I am now looking at ASOS adding all the dresses I like to the basket, I'll ask my mother if she wants to buy me at least one in the morning! 

I know what you mean about the sizes though - it's so annoying when you've picked out something you really like and you go to add it but they only have big sizes left! Happens a lot on that site.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never used ASOS before, but from what I heard it is reliable enough. The sizes thing happens to me on every site and even shops! Every size except size 8, unless they are just after putting them out on display I have no hope lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2010)

Just realised you can watch the dresses on the catwalk, love it I can see them way better that way


----------



## missyscove (Jun 16, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I am a really small bust size too, runs in the family  lol.


Me too! I'm a 34 A, but it doesn't run in the family... I'm special 
Of course I also have really broad shoulders and hips, so it's hard to find clothing wide enough to fit my shoulders and hips that doesn't gape in the chest.


----------



## RexyRex (Jun 17, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I like number one, but it also depends on your bust size!
> 
> I am 5'8, 155, Size 9/11 US, A size D cup, and a really small waist but really large hips. So dresses have to have a small wait and flare out for me..
> 
> You must be really small though! I can't imagine being that skinny at 5'8!



Wow...you and I could be body twins, I am the exact same! BUT...I have big legs too, all the sports I played growing up :grumpy:

As for the dresses, I really like the first one, it's different! You can do many great things with the right bra :biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 17, 2010)

I quite like the first one but I'm not sure if it is the right style for the party.

I'm kind of stuck between






and






I can't decided


----------



## BSAR (Jun 17, 2010)

I really like dress number 3! Its so cute!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 18, 2010)

BSAR wrote:


> I really like dress number 3! Its so cute!



Ya I decided to get that one  It's on the way!


----------



## missyscove (Jun 18, 2010)

Be sure to show us pictures of you in it when it gets here!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 18, 2010)

missyscove wrote:


> Be sure to show us pictures of you in it when it gets here!



Yup I will  It is my Sister's 21st I'm going to so lots of pics


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok I ended up getting and wearing a totally different dress 
Here is a quick pic, it was a great night! I'm going to post better pictures of my dress and the party when I get the pics off my cousin


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 27, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 27, 2010)

I really like it! It is so cute!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------

